# How about them Jackrabbits?



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

First win in Fargo since 1962. First win in the Fargo Dome! Ryan Berry coming back in with a concussion after the second string QB breaks his wrist and winning the game! The Jacks going for the 2 point conversion instead of the tie with 2:15 left in the game, what balls! The game was on KSFY in SD and it was a great battle! The "Marker" stays in Brookings for another year. What a great rivalry. Go Jacks!
A Proud Alumni 
MOB


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

How did Minett do fo SDSU???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I knew it was going to happen! We need a new QB!


----------

